# When do I intervene?



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

So Mort and Binky are ok in the tub, they just kind of sniff then ignore each other, but when I have them on my bed or on the couch Mort gets threatened. He arches his back and body checks Binky then goes after him. He's drawn blood already and now I'm scared he'll really hurt Binky if I just let it play out. What should I do?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

HOw long ahve they been in the tub for and how big is it? Also what size is there eventual cage and do you have any intermediary steps


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Right now they each have a separate cage that are side by side and I'm switching them cages every day so they get used to each others smells. I plan on connecting the two cages once they're getting along.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

The tub is maybe 4x2? I suck at measurements.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Are you talking about a bath tub? The standard size of a bath tub is 60"x30"


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Please help, Mort just attacked Binky and got a good cut on his back


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Intervene at signs of aggression such as puffing up and such. You have to communicate nobody can be attacking someone else. I would also try to do intros in one day (unless things go wrong) as males can get worse the more intros are drawn out.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I did that, and he just kept attacking him, this is the fourth time he's drawn blood. Do I wait until they play in he bathtub together or groom each other?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What are you doing in intervention?


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I separate them then flip and power groom Mort. When he has a good interaction I treat them both. When Mort starts puffing up and sidling in I move him and firmly tell him NO.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How does he react? Generally, when. Rat picks trouble I first push him away from the rat they're trying to attack. Then I pin them and wait before letting them up.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Should I try the carrier method?


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

He submits pretty quickly.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

First off i wouldnt put there cages next to each other or swap them between cages, this winds up most males. Id give them a break for a week moving there cages apart and giving them time to relax and become themselves again as well as heal up.

Then i would look into the carrier method, interrupt any fights where one starts getting fluffed up and huffy, but otherwise let them fight and interact. Pinning each other and power grooming is normal and helps sort things out, interuppting it is likley to set back the process. If mort is constantly aggressive then you may need to look into neutering him but try giving him time to wind down first.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok, thank you!!


----------

